# Rlt17 ... How Many Still On The Forum?



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I've just bought yet another new strap for this one, purely because it seems to look a totally different watch on every strap I put it on, but I do like the latest couple I've tried... I make sure I hang on to this watch like grim death though as my son tends to "borrow" others of my watches with 6498 movements as he likes their size, but I hang onto this one as I really like it after having some initial small problems with it that ended up with a new Mainspring being fitted. I can't see me ever moving it on now though as I do like the Unitas movements and this one runs like a dream now and isn't too cumbersome which some 6498s tend to be these days, in fact it's a very comfortable and pleasant watch to wear.

Anyway, are there still a few of these hanging about with the members here? There were only thirty made and I wondered how many of the regulars still enjoy theirs....


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

and another


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Still got mine... I'm out and about so no photo.... I wore it for the first time in ages the other day, still really like it..


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I sold mine on a lumpy bracelet to Dave aka KrispyDK. Great watches, I really love the dial on these.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I still have mine & it`s going nowhere









In my opinion it`s one of Roy`s finest









*RLT17 No. 17, Unitas cal.6498 17 jewels*










When Roy first sold them I asked him if I could have number 17 as I fancied the idea of having triple 17


















BTW, you`ll notice that I set up the watch up for 17:17 in the first photo :biggrin:

I suppose I could have tried to set it up so the second hand was also at 17 but that would have been a wee bit obsessive :laugh:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Obsessive? .. As if ....  Nice idea that actually. ... Mine's number thirty of thirty and it's a keeper too, it's a great size watch for a 6498.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice looking piece that,. I like the composition on that second shot Mach, and can I ask what lens you used for that?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dirty Habitz said:


> Nice looking piece that,. I like the composition on that second shot Mach, and can I ask what lens you used for that?


Thanks, it was taken with a f1.8 50mm AF-S Nikkor attached to a Nikon D5100


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dirty Habitz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice looking piece that,. I like the composition on that second shot Mach, and can I ask what lens you used for that?
> ...


Ah the good ol' nifty fifty. I use the Sigma f1.4 50mm on my 5100. Thanks for the info Mach :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dirty Habitz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirty Habitz said:
> ...


You`re welcome :thumbsup:

I must say I`m surprised that there aren`t any other 17s still on the forum :blink:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I've got the prototype. One of the few pieces which didn't get stolen last year.

Although they took my RLT11 so I can't exactly say they had no taste.

If you'll excuse the rubbish strap I'll get some photos.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

RLT17 Prototype.



Looks just the same as yours - until you look at the movement which is completely undecorated.

I had this photo already, but I don't have one of the reverse of the watch. I'll get one today though.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That's a nice one to see.... Funnily enough I've been thinking at some stage of getting a better grade 6478 movement installed in mine some time, with perhaps a swan-necked regulator, screwed balance etc., which would make a nice upgrade to what I think is a nice watch anyway....


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I've just found the uber-macro function on my Panasonic TZ6 camera, so here are some detailed shots of what has to be said is quite a scruffy movement in my RLT17 Prototype.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

And here are a couple of dial shots







P1080896 (Large) by Barreti, on Flickr


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

The more I look at this piece the more I like, and especially on those Nato(?) straps


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

It's a great movement, even in it's basic form and there are some great upgraded versions used by a heck of a lot of manufacturers...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I wonder where mine is now......I think it was number 24...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

dapper said:


> I wonder where mine is now......I think it was number 24...


......or was it 27? :dntknw:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Number 06 here...










:drinks:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

I like this watch ,very nice :thumbup:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm the proud owner of No 15. My favorite at the moment. No pics yet.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Great to see there's still some around on the forum...  A good variety of straps too !


----------



## Darren Bullock (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks great, what is the lume like at night?


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

dapper said:


> I wonder where mine is now......I think it was number 24...


If it was 24 then its still sat in my watch box ready to be worn for an outing tomorrow


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

I wish I never sold my one


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

There's one here...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Still got mine, bought new 11 years ago to wear on the 20th April 2005, my wedding watch. :thumbsup:

Must take some new pictures.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I always fancied one of these but never found one for sale.

Rob


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Still got mine, bought new 11 years ago to wear on the 20th April 2005, my wedding watch. :thumbsup:
> 
> Must take some new pictures.


 Almost the same as me Jase.

Bought it from Tony (cant remember his forum name) as my wedding watch with the intention of changing the strap but never go round to it.

Love wearing it but the wife hates it as she claims it ticks too lound


----------

